

What is the best way to escape the police in a high-speed car chase? - j_baker
http://www.quora.com/Whats-the-best-way-to-escape-the-police-in-a-high-speed-car-chase#ans731539

======
hugh3
An interesting question (disclaimer: for intellectual interest only, of
course, if the police ever _are_ actually chasing you the only right and smart
thing to do is to pull over before somebody gets hurt).

Assuming they _really_ want you for something, and it's not just a speeding
ticket (in which case you _really_ should have pulled over) I think you'd
actually have a better chance by pulling over somewhere and running and hiding
on foot, before the chase gets too big (and especially before a helicopter
shows up). Depends where you are, of course.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Excellent chance of getting away if you can stop (without making a scene) and
blend into a crowd, hop onto a subway car etc.

